# Puppy Uglies?



## ~Olive~ (Apr 20, 2009)

So I think Olive is going through puppy uglies. Her hair on her chest isn't as hair as it was before though around her neck her hair looks more fluffier. Is this puppy uglies? She also has a bald spot over her eyebrow (I think I mentioned it). Should I talk to my vet over it? Is it puppy Uglies or Mange? I mean I've seen pictures of mange and it what Olive has doesn't look like that and she is an indoor dog (She isn't out much) but I guess its possible. Can it be an allergy? She had a spot on her bottom that was bugging her but I've been putting Benadene hot spot skin remedy on it and it hasn't bothered her as much. The vet mentioned something about an allergy and I forgot what she suggested for it (A spray or something) anyways thanks for getting this far. Anyone have pictures of their puppies going through the uglies? Btw Olive is a long haired chi so is it possibly it's just her 'adult' coat coming in? She's like 14 weeks old today I believe.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

The sparser hair on neck and chest is probably puppy uglies, my Chibi is doing this. As for the bald spot, I would def. take her to the vet and have a scraping done to rule out parasites or demodetic mange ;-)


----------



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

Poor little Olive! No puppy uglies!!! She's too cute to ever be referred to by anything with the word "ugly" in it!!


----------



## IowasAngel (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm pretty sure that is what my little Coco is going through now. It started out right down above her tummy and has now moved up further on her chest. She's got hair here and there but it is pretty sparse right now. I'll try to get some pictures of it tomorrow, once I charge my camera. Coco will be 16 weeks on Thursday.


----------

